# Hello, Everyone!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm really excited to be a part of this forum. I'm brand spanking new here so bear with me. I've LOVED halloween for so long and no one around here really shares my (at times) obsession for it. I am so looking forward to spending time with this forum and checking out the threads and of course reading your fantastic ideas! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cop


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the madness. You'll find plenty here who share your passion!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cool beans!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome! I understand exactly what you mean. No one outside of this forum really gets me either. But here, I can be as crazy as I want!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We all came here looking for others to feed our Halloween obsessions. You're in luck, there are plenty of ideas here, no matter what you haunting level is.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Copchick!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the best place on the internet. Lots of talented people with great ideas and positive attitudes. You will fit right in!


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------

